# Manti L.E. Muzzy Elk Down!



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me start off by saying that this was the most amazing hunting experience I've ever had.

August
I was able to take a weekend trip down to the unit to find areas that I wanted to hunt. I didn't see a lot of elk, but one of the bulls I did find was an awesome 7x7. This generated excitement beyond what I was already experiencing from getting that credit card hit months ago. I couldn't wait to get back down there to start hunting.















09/23
Finally all packed up after a few hiccups in my plans and headed down to check out some other areas before making a decision on where I would be starting my hunt. I got down to an area that looked good, but as we all know looks can be deceiving. I camped that night and went out to see or hear anything... Nothing. Not one sound. Figured I would give it a try in the morning and if nothing turned up then move.

09/24
Nothing ever showed up that morning so I thought I would try some and follow up on some tips up North before going to my spot I scouted in August. I was not able to find those areas and started heading towards my spot. I stopped along the way to a place that looked like it had promise. I walked up only 200yds and kicked up a small 6x6. This got me going and I decided to make camp and see what deeper in the area. After making camp I decided to go have a look. I was able to spot some cows and heard a few bulls, but couldn't get in close. I had a five come up behind me while I was calling.

09/25
The next morning I got up early and spotted another five crossing a meadow while I was going back into check out an adjacent canyon. It was a frosty morning and cool to see his breath in the air while he let out a bugle.










I went in deeper into the canyon later that morning and my ears perked up hearing several bugles throughout the furs! I was able to see several cows and a few small bulls. I hiked up the ridge to get closer. One five came in to 10yds 










I left to go get service to call my friend UtahGolf to let him know where we would be. He still had to drive down so I went back in that night to put them to bed. While putting them to bed I was able to spot a six at 30yds after just a couple bugles.










09/26
Opening morning! Finally here! We went up to the Canyon that was holding several bulls and got up into a ridge-line to drop down on them. We slowly worked our way through the pines and ran into a group of spikes that walked within 5 yards of us!


















We let them pass and kept on going. We kept working closer to the heard and finally saw the heard bull just running up and down after cows. I put my muzzleloader up on a fallen tree and was waiting for him to come in to my cow calls. We finally saw him for a second and he trotted passed a small opening. My heart was pounding and I was ready to take a shot if he came back to that opening. He did come back a few seconds later and UtahGolf wispered "100 yards" I pulled back the hammer and was trying to keep my breathing going. I had it on his shoulder and pulled the trigger. No! he was not hit and I knew I had pulled high out of excitement. The heard did not move very far and we followed them for a bit, but were never able to get on another bull. That night we spotted some other bulls in another canyon, but did not get anything to come in.

The next few days were filled with plenty of hiking and glassing. We did get a break with Steve killing his deer with a great 100yd shot. After cleaning it was another missed opportunity with a bull. It was really starting to wear on me. We were only able to get one bull to respond to a call, but could not get him to come to an opening for a shot opportunity.










The strategy would need to change.










09/30
Sunday morning was filled with excitement. We were setup on a very small meadow trying to get one of three bulls to play. It calmed down a bit an then we heard a big bugle. Then a second closer. I set up to get ready. Then a third. We knew he was closer. A cow came into the clearing. Then another. We sat there still hoping to see a bull come through. Then all of a sudden these massive branches appeared as if a tree had come to life running straight towards me! I wasn't sure what side of the aspen he would come to. He ran right down a draw that was in front of us! No shot. I was thinking he would pop up right in front of me, but instead he ran right back to his cows and offered no shot. It happened so fast we were just in shock. He ran around us with his forty cows and was gone. Really exciting morning!

This was my buddies last night so we decided to go back in where we saw this six crossing morning and night to ambush him. We waited and waited, but he never came through. There was about 25min of light left and we decided to walk up to a large meadow where we thought the big bull was holding up with his cows from that morning. The wind was with us to cover our tracking through dry noisy leaves. We spotted the group feeding through a large open meadow and slowly walked in on them. The heard bull was about 175 and I set up on a small opening that he was heading towards. No shot as he bolted past. I was about ready to keep the stalk going when I was pulled by my shirt and told to stop. A 5x6 had just stepped out to the left of us. UtahGolf calls out 44yds and I knew this would have to be the one with the way our luck was going. I took some calming breaths and let him have it right behind his shoulder. His shoulder crumpled and I knew he was done. He didn't move more than ten yards and tipped over 










After skinning him I found a surprise right under the skin where the exit wound should have been.









Barnes 290g T-EZ

Can't wait till next time!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations. those are some awesome pics. Im glad you got to experience such an amazing hunt


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great story telling luke, that was one of the funnest hunts I've been on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a post. Congratulations.


If I was gonna write a book about posting a thread in an outdoors forum I would use this as an example.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice pictures and story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations, quite the hunt to remember.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Love the pics and the story.


----------

